# Building a new cage :)



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Well I'm building a new cage for my ratties  I wanted one where I can have a deep layer of substrate, and.. I felt like constructing something, create something useful. It helps me feel good  

Anyway, here it is! First layer of paint - it'll get a few more to keep it from soaking up ratty pee. It will also get doors because..I feel like cages are more effective with doors than without doors *lol* 

It will be sliding doors of plexiglas. But the sides and roof is of wire so ventilation should be covered  Definetly more air than some of my first cages (converted closets and stuff, and the rats stayed healthy). 
It also has a shelf, but that's not in the picture. It divides the cage into two levels, conncted by a small hole. I can take it out if I feel like it, replace it with a more narrow shelf in favour for climbing stuff etc 

The bottom part will be a digging area with buried tunnels and hideouts.

I've rounded corners and sharp edges to prevent chewing, not that my ladies are huge chewers as is. But I've found that rabbits and rodents tend to round edges off, eve if they're not gnawing holes - and I don't want them to reveal the wood and pee on it. The paint is a non-toxic paint and I'll let it sit for a couple of weeks to really be rid of all fumes or stuff.









Before paint, with shelf


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

It looks amazing. I love the idea of sliding doors.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks great! I enjoy building things too! 

The only thing I see to be concerned about is what kind of paint you are using. Is it safe for the ratties?

And what kind of wood are you using?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Good luck with the cage take some pics when it is all done to show us


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you  I'll show pics once it's all done and ratties moved in  

Catty-ratty:Thanks  
The paint is a non-toxic paint and I'll let it sit for a couple of weeks to really be rid of any fumes or stuff. Wood is 4 large logs cut and shaped into the framework and everything. Back side is a package of flooring we had leftover for some decade... 

I've chosen a non-toxic paint (because why not?), but I'm not really concerned about toxic/regular paints either as long as they get to really cure before use. Any easily dissolvable toxins evaporates with the fumes as it hardens, and even if rats would chew - they don't swallow it. So the remaining bad stuff won't get into their system. Dry paint is kinda bad to eat..but so is plastic. In either way it's far less harmful and poisonous than any of the fabric and fleece that hammocks are made of... now those are really bad (dyes and treatment). People working in clothes stores get sick from opening boxes with newly arrived clothes and fabrics... but what would a ratty life be without a hammock? And still, the ratties survive and thrive despite chewing and sleeping in the fabrics so.. meh.
But paint is safe, wood is safe.


----------



## Anoua (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow that looks really awesome! I kind of want to build a cage for mine but no real plans at this time. Though I am feeling at least in my area and my house less ventilation would be a good thing. And having a back where they cant pee out it would be nice too. Though it would be a lot harder to setup the cage, currently I do take advantage of the bars quite a bit using bird perches and sticks across the cage for climbing. Looking forward to seeing your pictures of it being setup with rats.


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you  

Yes, setting it up will take some figuring out.. but I think I'll just place a lot of hammocks in the top, and have branches leading up there.. maybe baskets hanging on the side, some houses/hides that doubles as shelves..
Hanging tunnels below maybe.. We'll see


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Update - it's in place and complete, but will have to sit a while longer before ratties move in. Better safe than sorry with paint 

Niftie got to check it out.














Protection from shoving stuff out from the shelf.







Half open doors...invisible


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll have to make something like this! It looks lovely!


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Figured I could update, even if I havn't been here much lately..

The cage now:


























They like sleeping in the underground tunnels (I've buried a tunnel system for them to dig out) as much as in the hammocks. I'm quite happy about how this turned out.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

That's so cool! Is it difficult to clean?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

They must love it. It looks so cool. Im literally in shock right now.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I love the digging box!

Is there a door or something that makes it easier to clean that area?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It looks great but with the wood wall in the back and wood frame, isn't it smelling bad?


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks 

It's so easy to clean and non-smelly. I love having substrate rather than fleece or mats. Like inall cages - I assume - I need to take everything out at the weekly cleaning in order to re-arrange stuff and fix the floor. Got to admit I havn't cleaned it for two weeks - apart from the litterbox and changing a stray hammock - and it's still not the least smelly. No matter where I put my nose in the cage - floor or top. Even the hammocks stay fresh longer. Going to thoroughly clean it this weekend though because I feel like I should. But it's a huge differense - normally it starts to smell after 2 days in my previous cage.

The entire front can be opened, with the bottom part as it's own. It's easier not to open the bottom part though. Big door = easy reach. Just scooping up the litter.

Wood doesn't smell if it's sealed properly. I'm not going to repeat myself about the paint, it's written earlier in the post  But the wood is treated with paint, it doesn't soak up urine, it can be washed with desinfectants. I know people who has used wooden cages for 5+ years without any smell issue. I really don't expect any such problem - unless they decide to chew on the cage. That will be an issue - but so is the risk with all plastic bottomed cages. None of them has shown any interest in chewing though, and there's not a whole lot of edges that encourage them to chew - the ones there is (the corners at the top, and where I can place a second level) will not enable an escape since there's wire behind them. But chewing throughthe paint will open up the wood.
Anyway, no chewing. They have more interesting things to chew on  

I'm awaiting some faux plants that I intend to place in the cage to create a more nature-ish feel as well as something more to hide behind or manipulate. They'e likely to chew all the leaves off but if that happens, perhaps I can sew something out of it... Anyway, I'll try to remember to update when those comes


----------

